
Show HN: Turn a .NET core website into a desktop app using webview (no electron) - snarfy
https://github.com/zenakuten/webview-cs
======
snarfy
The nuget package is multi-platform and has webview native binaries for
win10-x64, osx-x64, linux-x64, and linux-arm (rpi).

